# NE from VetGen VS NEwS from OFA?



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I just ordered Kiara's NE test from VetGen, and was wondering if I would also need to get the NEwS test from OFA since they are both tests for the same thing?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I did the NEws but it was whole blood is this what you are doing?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I ordered Flynn's vWd and NEWS through a clinic. They mailed me the swabs, and it was way less expensive than doing it any other way. They also informed me the swabs are more reliable. I believe the vetgen test results can be posted on OFA.


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes...........OFA will post results from VetGen. There is an extra cost but it is minimal. I loved that I received results via e-mail in exactly one week!!!
Tess


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

No way are cheek swabs more realiable than whole blood


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> No way are cheek swabs more realiable than whole blood


Sorry...not my opinion...I just asked and this is what I was told...


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

but is the NE test from vetgen, and the NEwS test testing for the same thing??


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

If I may say something as a biologist - any sample of any tissue will give more than enough of genetic material for any marker analysis. 

HOWEVER - depending of the laboratory technique used to identify the marker and its sophistication and sensitivity the results may wary. If the technique is crude and uses more old fashioned methods, some samples can come as false positive or false negative. 

So, it is possible that one method is better than the other , but not in the way sample was taken.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Von Willebrand’s disease has been identified in a wide range of canine breeds, and is the most common of the inherited bleeding disorders. As with humans, there are three classifications of this disease, Types I, II, and III. These are based on the concentration and nature of plasma vWF. Type I vWD is characterized by abnormally low concentrations of structurally normal vWF, and tends to be a milder and more variable form. Type II vWD is characterized by structurally abnormal vWF, which impedes function and results in severe bleeding in affected animals. Type III vWD is found in animals that have essentially no plasma vWF. The disease has been reported in many breeds of dog, and is generally diagnosed by an ELISA test for plasma vWF following a bleeding event.
*Five mutations have been identified that cause vWD in canines. Direct DNA tests have been developed for all five of these mutations that allow unambiguous delineation of the genetic status of the animal, which is not always possible with the ELISA test due to temporal variations in the amount of circulating vWF.* These five mutations are responsible for the vast majority of vWD in at least the fifteen breeds discussed in this poster, and probably others, which have yet to be tested. All five may be classified as recessively inherited resulting in clear, carrier, or affected status. While carriers do exhibit a reduction in the amount of plasma vWF, it is not enough to make them symptomatic. It should be noted that affected status in the case of these tests means the animal carries two copies of the mutant allele, not necessarily that the disease is manifest. In the case of the severe Type II and III diseases any “affected” animal will almost certainly experience a severe bleeding incident. In the case of the milder and more variable Type I disease, “affected” animals are obviously at risk, but may or may not have a severe bleeding incident.
VetGen has now being offering DNA testing for vWD for more than ten years, and has tested over 20,000 dogs.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

According to this article -* VetGen is more reliable test *since markers amount can variate in circulating blood depending of the day sample was taken or how it was taken and so forth ... 

Hope this helps you guys


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for that wishpoo Man I paid through the wazoo for the whole blood so I am very happy to say that the cheek swab is good and effective Now I dont have to make the 5 hour drive one way WAHOO..... Vetgen eh?


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> but is the NE test from vetgen, and the NEwS test testing for the same thing??


I am still wondering that....Could any of you tell us..are the tests at vetgen and OFA testing for the same thing, or does "with seizures" mean they are NOT testing for the same disease???? I want to make sure to do everything I can to ensure when Kiara is ready to have pups that she has been tested as completely as possible.

Thank you for the great info WishPoo! But, you spoke of vWD and that is great, but what about the NE and NEwS tests?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

From what I understand, you will be testing better if you go with "with seizures".
It will tell you everything the NE test will tell you and then some.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you, that is what I needed...but do you know what the "and then some" of the test would be?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep..."with seizures".


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Thank you, that is what I needed...but do you know what the "and then some" of the test would be?


Here is a link I found 


http://www.springerlink.com/content/g31883676j05p853/


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Von Willebrand’s disease has been identified in a wide range of canine breeds, and is the most common of the inherited bleeding disorders. As with humans, there are three classifications of this disease, Types I, II, and III. These are based on the concentration and nature of plasma vWF. Type I vWD is characterized by abnormally low concentrations of structurally normal vWF, and tends to be a milder and more variable form. Type II vWD is characterized by structurally abnormal vWF, which impedes function and results in severe bleeding in affected animals. Type III vWD is found in animals that have essentially no plasma vWF. The disease has been reported in many breeds of dog, and is generally diagnosed by an ELISA test for plasma vWF following a bleeding event.
> *Five mutations have been identified that cause vWD in canines. Direct DNA tests have been developed for all five of these mutations that allow unambiguous delineation of the genetic status of the animal, which is not always possible with the ELISA test due to temporal variations in the amount of circulating vWF.* These five mutations are responsible for the vast majority of vWD in at least the fifteen breeds discussed in this poster, and probably others, which have yet to be tested. All five may be classified as recessively inherited resulting in clear, carrier, or affected status. While carriers do exhibit a reduction in the amount of plasma vWF, it is not enough to make them symptomatic. It should be noted that affected status in the case of these tests means the animal carries two copies of the mutant allele, not necessarily that the disease is manifest. In the case of the severe Type II and III diseases any “affected” animal will almost certainly experience a severe bleeding incident. In the case of the milder and more variable Type I disease, “affected” animals are obviously at risk, but may or may not have a severe bleeding incident.
> VetGen has now being offering DNA testing for vWD for more than ten years, and has tested over 20,000 dogs.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I went to Vetgens site and they only offer NE not NEws


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

It's really the same thing... results... if NE carrier bred to another NE carrier, there will be seizures and death.
So using either test will give you the same results.
Perhaps the benefit of going with OFA is that for the price they probably post it on their site. It's a money thing, I'm sure, but that is convenient.


http://www.caninegeneticdiseases.net/ataxia/NE-StdP.htm


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

It is only 7.50 extra for Vetgen to post your results on OFA. Vetgen is also faster than OFA. You can get your results by email within a week or two. It will take about a month or longer to get your OFA certificate. Vetgen doesn't test for D.M. though so you would have to go with OFA.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you to all of you, I was looking for the answer to this and realized I have OFA on my facebook, so I went to them and asked and this was what they said.



Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
The test was actually developed at the University of Missouri and offered through the OFA, but the OFA did not patent the test. The test VetGen offers is the same test. The difference is that with VetGen you will need to pay a separate submission fee to the OFA if you want the results on your OFA record, and if you test through the OFA it's automatically recorded. --Robin
29 minutes ago · Report

Since I already purchased the test through VetGen and wanted to really be sure I did not need to have both tests done, they cleared it up for me. I will be getting other tests through them if I can..to bad they don't offer the vWD test.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow that is good to know that I can belong on Facebook . Got a new puter in the works so once it gets here I will look into this.. The university of missouri is where the blood test went..Awesome that it is now a cheek swab ! Thanks you so much for posting this today !


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

You are very welcome Bigred 

I can understand your frustration !!!! Traveling all that way, going through a blood drawing : ( and paying so much when in fact VetGen can be even better :smow:. I wonder if Vets actually know about this but keep quiet so they can charge the visit hwell:.. - BUT again, I developed notorious "conspiracy" theories lately after dealing with all kinds of people :smow: LMAO


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> You are very welcome Bigred
> 
> I can understand your frustration !!!! Traveling all that way, going through a blood drawing : ( and paying so much when in fact VetGen can be even better :smow:. I wonder if Vets actually know about this but keep quiet so they can charge the visit hwell:.. - BUT again, I developed notorious "conspiracy" theories lately after dealing with all kinds of people :smow: LMAO


I hear ya ! 
Actually this was done prior to the cheek swab I think . I will have to look ...
And I had to walk my vet throught the whole process. HA Ha 30.00 just to ship the blood to The Univesity that was running the test was in Missour and the test was done in 2007 When did Vetgen start offering this cheek swab?


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Personally, I have not been researching long enough on this subject to know that, they have had the test for the last 2 years as far as I know. Wishpoo...Do you know?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Really doesnt matter I am so happy that we now have it is the bottom of the story !
It was REALLY expensive to do it this whole blood wasy Trip to phoenix at least a 125.00 in fuel then the hotel room at 75.00 per night the vet visit the blood draw and the mailing about 125.00, and the price of the test . .. so I am THRILLED that it is a cheek swab....


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

According to OFA it is, I will let you know if it's not when I get it, it should arrive here next week sometime. If it isn't I am going to be a little upset with myself lol, cause OFA IS a swab test for sure lol. I am going to be getting her NEwS and DM tests from them and order the vWD from VetGen, unless you know of another source that does vWD?

I also have to get my toy PRA tested...she is spayed so will not be bred, but I would like to know since her lines are sketchy so I can prepare for it if she is effected. She was my very first and I knew NOTHING of genetic problems or anything when I got her and purchased her from a BYB in MO. She is a doll and one of the best dogs anyone could ask for and we love her very much despite her shady start in life.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I wish we had a test for PRA WE had a cheek swab gentic marker in Setters and were working on the genetic for Epilepsy last I knew i sent the pedigree of my Epileptic Irish setter bitch in to that study.
I think it is wonderful that you want to know what is behind your dogs You are truly on the right track ! To be informed is a very good thing !


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> Personally, I have not been researching long enough on this subject to know that, they have had the test for the last 2 years as far as I know. Wishpoo...Do you know?


I am sorry - I do not know exact time it became available , but I saw some articles (on breeder's pages) that are dated 2001 discussing VetGen for vWD:rolffleyes:, so I guess it must have been on the market for a while now :rolffleyes:


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I am sorry - I do not know exact time it became available , but I saw some articles (on breeder's pages) that are dated 2001 discussing VetGen for vWD:rolffleyes:, so I guess it must have been on the market for a while now :rolffleyes:


WE are talking NE and NEws not vWD FYI


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Well sooooo-ryyyyy for trying to help LMAO


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> According to OFA it is, I will let you know if it's not when I get it, it should arrive here next week sometime. If it isn't I am going to be a little upset with myself lol, cause OFA IS a swab test for sure lol. I am going to be getting her NEwS and DM tests from them and order the vWD from VetGen, unless you know of another source that does vWD?
> 
> I also have to get my toy PRA tested...she is spayed so will not be bred, but I would like to know since her lines are sketchy so I can prepare for it if she is effected. She was my very first and I knew NOTHING of genetic problems or anything when I got her and purchased her from a BYB in MO. She is a doll and one of the best dogs anyone could ask for and we love her very much despite her shady start in life.


 There are very often clinics being run which you can find online. They will have a number for someone running the clinic, and if you call or email them, they will mail you out a package with both tests in it. You mail it back to them, then they send the works from the clinic back to OFA or Vetgen. This is how I did it, and it was a lot cheaper.!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Well sooooo-ryyyyy for trying to help LMAO


NO NO NO thanks for the information just curious when the NE came to be a cheek swab thats all ....


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> There are very often clinics being run which you can find online. They will have a number for someone running the clinic, and if you call or email them, they will mail you out a package with both tests in it. You mail it back to them, then they send the works from the clinic back to OFA or Vetgen. This is how I did it, and it was a lot cheaper.!!


Thanks for that info! I will be looking around for that! I need to get the rest of her testing done, but since she will not be able to have a litter for awhile I am in no big rush...this is her first heat, so I have time.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Thanks for that info! I will be looking around for that! I need to get the rest of her testing done, but since she will not be able to have a litter for awhile I am in no big rush...this is her first heat, so I have time.


Nice to get what you can in dribs and drabs while you wait for the magical 2 year mark for hips. That is what we are doing with the girls. Get the eyes, NEWS, thyroid, and everything donne before their second birthday, then the hips get done and voila...fini!!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Nice to get what you can in dribs and drabs while you wait for the magical 2 year mark for hips. That is what we are doing with the girls. Get the eyes, NEWS, thyroid, and everything donne before their second birthday, then the hips get done and voila...fini!!


I am going to have a harder time getting her eyes done. I live in NC right now, and will be moving to Hawaii in Apr, and I have not seen that any clinics have posted there, I have been looking. I am thinking of having my sister in law get it done at one of the clinics in Cali, while she is there waiting to pass the 120 day quarentine for HI.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> I am going to have a harder time getting her eyes done. I live in NC right now, and will be moving to Hawaii in Apr, and I have not seen that any clinics have posted there, I have been looking. I am thinking of having my sister in law get it done at one of the clinics in Cali, while she is there waiting to pass the 120 day quarentine for HI.


Hi. There is a place here that does cerf. Go on the CERF website and click the clinics button. Scroll down to Hawaii. It is a vet eye clinic.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is so nice now because there are many more vets doing it. The first time we had Holly done, we had to drive 2 1/2 hours each way, and it was $110. Now we can drive 40 minutes and it is $35.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> Hi. There is a place here that does cerf. Go on the CERF website and click the clinics button. Scroll down to Hawaii. It is a vet eye clinic.


Thank you KalaMama! I will look them up! BTW, I did get Kiara's NE test today from VetGen, it is a swab test and SUPER simple to do! And if you include the $7.50 check with the test when it is submitted, they will notify OFA and register the results for you! Her's will be sent off Monday! Next I am going to do the either DM or vWD, not sure yet. Either way, one or the other the 15th and then the other on the 1st of March. Do you know if there are any vets out in Hawaii, that do the FULL thyroid panel? She will need that as well.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I am so happy, I just got done ordering Kiara's vWD test from VetGen, so it will be here next week! I feel accomplished lol! :fingers-crossed:


----------

